

HP designjet 3D printer (German site) check the video - senthilnayagam
http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=gap&cp=20000-13698-16013-15259-27018^304024_4041_5__&jumpid=ex_r11400_de/de/ga/ipg/hpipgemeawukawgagsbdesignjet3d/ps/g_generic&k_clickid=EMEA|18|4235|5af619a2-b4fc-8528-0a6c-000009a6b26a

======
nsomething
This is a rebranded Dimension/Stratasys product. The crescent wrench is the
standard built-in test part for the Dimension line.

<http://www.uprint3dprinting.com/>

Also, who did the marketing video for this? Need to add them to my rolodex

------
rbanffy
For the German-challenged:

[http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=...](http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=gap&cp=20000-13698-16013-15259-27018^304024_4041_0__&jumpid=ex_R10931_go/3DPrinter)

------
stephengillie
The video shows a functional crescent wrench. This is clearly HP's answer to Z
Corp's popular video.

The video mentions a price of €12,500 ($16,500?), and it looks like 2 units -
1 to print items and 1 to clean off excess material added in the first step.
The first is the size of a college fridge, the other is as big as a laser
printer.

(Just guessing, sorry I can't read German)

~~~
NonEUCitizen
I think the second step is to wash away filler material so that the you can
make things with moving parts.

~~~
icegreentea
It looks like an ultrasound cleaner. The operator didn't add any water
though.... but we don't get to see the back side of the machine. Oh well.

------
diminish
I know 3D printing will change the world, except prototyping does anyone see
any other use case?

~~~
cdawzrd
Repair. Plastic bit broken on your car / appliance / device? Grab a model from
the web and print a new one.

~~~
nixarn
Exactly! The material need's to get better, but soon instead of having
storages of spare parts we cab just keep a digital record, and print up
whatever part you'd need. Soon we could have a small store that sells any car
part ever made.

